# Doxa Dial Color



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

So I am planning on moving into the Doxa Ownership Group and am trying to decide on a face color. I like bright colors, and the favorite watch face I have is the brilliant yellow Boschett Cave Dweller. I am intrigued by the Doxa Project Aware turquoise coloring (and the donation to a good cause) but want to make sure the dial is something that would not become overwhelming when worn daily in an office setting. Is the "classic" Doxa orange face a bright or darker color? Any opinions from owners on how the different colors wear? If I didn't already have a great yellow watch I think I would just go with the yellow Doxa but no sense in repeating colors. So, turquoise or orange dial, opinions, feedback, guidance. Thanks,


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

If you're getting your first Doxa go with the classic orange - you'll end up buying an orange one at some point so why not jump in feet first
I think that the orange on the SUB 300 is a great colour with a nice gloss finish.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

1200T Pro, the Dial colour is lovely, really pops in sunlight.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I went for the 1200t as my first Doxa, fantastic orange dial is a winner!!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

As has been said.... go orange when getting your first Doxa! There is just something special about Doxa orange. When I wear mine and look at my wrist, that watch smiles at me!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

My two favorite Doxa dials are the Professional (orange)and the Searambler (silver), but orange is quintessential Doxa.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

As you can tell from the photo's shared here, Doxa's come in many varieties. Let's see ... there's orange, and orange, or if you prefer, orange. Some people also buy orange dials.

I'm a bit of a rebel ... I went with this one:


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

My first Doxa is a Poseidon. While I like the orange, I'd I get another I think it will be a Searambler or a Caribbean. Keep looking and a color will rise above the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Orange baby


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

View attachment 13269977


Orange baby


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Dbl post


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh, for goodness sake...three posts?..

Apparently I need to go to bed


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

I’ve had an orange 1200t and 800ti. The orange of the latter is deeper and darker than the former.
Also, I recommend orange as your first doxa color. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

My first and (currently) only Doxa is a yellow Poseidon.
Next choice would be a close call between the blue Caribbean (if they bring back the colour matched bezel) and the Turquoise PA.

I know Doxa and orange go hand in hand, but the unique (to Doxa) colours mentioned above are the ones that got me to open my wallet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow well nearly unanimous in favor of the orange dial. Now I hadn't even thought about there being different shades of orange in the various watches. Which style has the brightest orange coloring?


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Kansas said:


> Wow well nearly unanimous in favor of the orange dial. Now I hadn't even thought about there being different shades of orange in the various watches. Which style has the brightest orange coloring?


Most of the oranges tend to be pretty similar. The 800ti is an exception. I'm not 100% sure what others might deviate as much as the 800ti does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

I have a pro, shark hunter and a rambler. I love the classic Doxa orange but my most worn is the rambler. I love the versatility plus you still get a bit of that Doxa orange


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

I have the black dialed 1200t, my favorite watch. i scored a great deal on it, that dictated the color of my first Doxa. That being said, I Lust for an orange face one and would trade in a heart beat. I don't think you will regret any color you pick, they are all wonderful and if I was flush with cash, I would have one in each color. So skip our input and go with the one you get stoked about, you will have no regrets, Doxa is the finest watch you wear or dive with.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Foch said:


> ... So skip our input and go with the one you get stoked about...


Yeah, forget what we all say. Look at the photos, buy the one that gets you stoked. Doesn't matter if every person here says something else.

A million people saying a different colour wouldn't have gotten me to change my mind.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

It wasn't until a couple of years ago that I appreciated steel bezels - now I own 3 Doxae (orange, silver, yellow), a Halios pastel blue and find myself liking (but not owning) the white Rolex (Artic Explorer) II. What have I concluded? Steel bezels look great with bright or light dial colours. I used to like dark blue or black dials and preferred the bezels to match. Now I've flipped this thinking and the fun has returned to watches for me. ❄

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

zaratsu said:


> Yeah, forget what we all say. Look at the photos, buy the one that gets you stoked. Doesn't matter if every person here says something else.
> 
> A million people saying a different colour wouldn't have gotten me to change my mind.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Great advice! It's all about what you want, and don't let anyone else's opinions change your mind!

Now go order any one of those 10% off Doxa's that strike your fancy ... as long as it's orange ....


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I love all the Doxa colors, to be honest. If I had to pick one, it might be the Searambler. The brushed SUB300 silver dial is unique, never gets old, and always pleases the eye. Very versatile but also fun with a bright orange minute hand.

The orange Pro is quintessential. The black is stealthy and a nice, lower key change. The dark blue Caribbean is fantastic and more rare. And the yellow is eye-catching and bright. If you like striking dials, you can't go wrong with any of the Doxa colors.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had orange, silver, and black. I think I liked the Searambler best... I would like to try the PA, someday, though.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Kansas said:


> So I am planning on moving into the Doxa Ownership Group and am trying to decide on a face color. I like bright colors, and the favorite watch face I have is the brilliant yellow Boschett Cave Dweller. I am intrigued by the Doxa Project Aware turquoise coloring (and the donation to a good cause) but want to make sure the dial is something that would not become overwhelming when worn daily in an office setting. Is the "classic" Doxa orange face a bright or darker color? Any opinions from owners on how the different colors wear? If I didn't already have a great yellow watch I think I would just go with the yellow Doxa but no sense in repeating colors. So, turquoise or orange dial, opinions, feedback, guidance. Thanks,


Hi Kansas -

Any color, so long as it is ORANGE! :-!

(With apologies to Henry Ford for paraphrasing his joke to sales staff and who, incidentally, was quite an expert watch repairer)

Of the DOXA dials I have seen, orange remains in my opinion the most appealing and iconic. If I had only one DOXA, it would be a sub 300 50th Black Lung. The Searambler dial is stunning with the sunburst effect and very versatile - I wear it the most (sub 300 50th). The yellow Divingstar Poseidon is a cheerful summer watch and the turquoise Project Aware dial is unusual and beautiful - and can be worn with the BOR or black or other color strap. I haven't seen in the flesh a Sharkhunter black dial or a Caribbean blue dial, but I expect those to be very attractive too.

So - as has been stated already - chose the color which most appeals and expect that you'll be tempted by other colors in the future - as many of us have been! And post pics when you have your DOXA!

Cheers!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Kansas said:


> So I am planning on moving into the Doxa Ownership Group but want to make sure the dial is something that would not become overwhelming when worn daily in an office setting.


While NO ONE loves Orange more than me I have to disagree with anyone who doesn't think ANY of the colors won't draw attention like fly's on sugar!
IMO ONLY the Sharkhunter or Sea Rambler stand a chance of flying under the radar or becoming too much sugar on a day to day...


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't get the turquoise off my mind, it looks so brilliantly bright in pictures. I get the orange reviews though, and really I need to see a Doxa in person. I could easily be struck by an orange if it is the right hue. I'm thinking that the 1500t is the way to go based on my preferences for a hefty-feeling watch, so if I went Project Aware it would have to be used and thus harder to find. Love all the pictures in this thread!


----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

I’ve been looking for my first DOXA as well and have been trying to decide on a color/model. I initially tried to resist the orange as too obvious, but I’ve given up on that . . . Start with the iconic look and move on from there!


----------



## Khamenman (Dec 30, 2016)

I know this thread is 1 year old already, but I just got bitten by Doxa bug! My first Doxa is the black dial Sharkhunter 300 BlackLung, but only because I could not get the orange Professional 😞
And just within 1 week, I bought another Doxa, the turquois Project Aware 1200T, and I am still craving for orange Professional. Helppp 😞


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I would love the Caribbean with an orange hand. It would look so great with the orange NO DECO around the edge


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

I ended up picking up a Poseidon, yellow was just too tempting to me




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Orange first!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Kansas said:


> I ended up picking up a Poseidon, yellow was just too tempting to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic choice, hope you're enjoying it!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

My first Doxa was a 800Ti Sharkhunter... I loved it, but I wanted Orange.
Next was the 1500T Pro... quickly followed by a 1500T PA2.

Orange is an easy first choice... still not sure why I went black. (Actually... I am. I'm a Ti nut and found the 800Ti for a steal used)
Turquoise of the Project Aware watches would be a close 2nd for my recommendations... it gets the most positive notice from the wimmernz in my experience.


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

My first was the SUB300 Sharkhunter "black lung" Couldn't pass up the cool yellow aqua lung logo on that black dial. Beautiful!


----------



## squamish5 (Oct 15, 2010)

Got to be orange


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

First Doxa really should be orange. The next one based on preferences...


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Well since I first posted here I have gone through three Poseidons, a Divingstar GMT, and sub 200 T Graph. I sold the Poseidon twice and the third time it is the charm - love this bright yellow dial. Love the case of the GMT but not the yellow hue. 

While I like the graph orange, the dial is too muted or matte. Did Doxa ever create a diver with a bright (and I mean bright) orange dial?


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

I briefly had a 300T with the orange dial, it was too dark for my tastes. YMMV. I’m much happier with the slightly-lighter orange dial on the Scurfa Diver One.

I have a 200 with the yellow dial, it is simply magnificent. If you like yellow, you’ll like it even more on a Doxa.

I have seen the aquamarine Sub 300T in person, it looks absolutely amazing. Pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Doxa isnt enough color...my next watch is going to be a Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Pro Watermelon.


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

Black dial


----------

